# Wat tings do yoo like to nom?



## KittyKatMe (Sep 22, 2012)

Momma's new phone is my favorite thing to noms! The case is chewy and I have left some chew marks in it. Momma says I shouldn't, but I can't help it! Some tings just have to be nommed! I also like leather shoes.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 22, 2012)

we like to nom pants and fleece


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

I likes to nomz pants and fleece like Nala and Gaz but I also likes to nomz momma's books


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 23, 2012)

ooh, what's books?? mommy hasn't given us a chance to nom that! she's mean and keeps us in a big ol' pen where we can't reach any of the fun stuff to nom 'cept our willow branch balls


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

oman dey is zo yummy. mommy likes to read when shez bonding wif meh, so i climb on her lap and try chewzin it but den her sez "no chunky" or "no fatty" so i snubz mah nose at her.

dusnt she no'z dat im SPOSED to be chunky? im a growin boy!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 23, 2012)

we love chewing through clothes while mommy isn't paying attention!!!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Sep 23, 2012)

Ooo dat sounds nommy! When Momma iznt lookin, I like to nomz on her toes. I know I shoodnt, but they are so nommy!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 23, 2012)

her clothes are our favorite, and we love to chew towels no matter how many cardboard toys mommy gives us!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like to nom the tv remote, and the wheels on the stroller for the tiny hooman, and socks, they're all just so nom-able!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 24, 2012)

weeeeeeellll i nomm everything i can my favorite is mommies shirts the collar on them yeah i like those. and pants only when the peoples are wearing them. i also like to nom on carpet! and this box that daddy always tells me to not nom on. ive eaten my mommies phone case before its tasty. OH AN THOSE ROPES THAT GO ON SHOES! i like those. i like nomming everything there is to nom!!!! except mommy and daddy and the other peoples.... <3 charmmy


----------



## Apebull (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh yes shoes are one of de best dings to num on. And charmmy I have to say the ropes in shoes are also de bestest


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 24, 2012)

Panda) paper ob any kinds iz my faborites to nom, ifs de hoomans leab books wheres I can getz it den it fair game.

Bunnicula) eben betters, momma was "cleaning" and the tie feld off her alarm clock cord. It was so nummy to noms, but she caughted me reb pawed! good fings I is so cute! she did put me back in my house, but iz worf it!

Sophie) I noms eberyfinks! I de bun dat ated de world! LOL


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2012)

Pants, shoe laces are delicious, phone cord, and especially chewy are any cords connected to the computer. Furniture, carpet, walls, drapes. Anything that a mouth can fit on, oh yeah, Dad's newspaper when he's trying to read it!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 24, 2012)

carpeting, phone books, blankets, leather chairs - I especially luvs to num dos, wibbons on my stuffies, and da stairs under da deck.


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 24, 2012)

Post-it notes. I hop on the desk to steal them. I like the little tiny ones that are shaped like bookmarks. Mommy said she needs them, but they just taste so good. I also like mommy's yoga mat. It's fun to nom and roll out.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh silly Panda, our moms should noz dat books are da NOMMIEST of all da nommies.

I haben't chewzed much yet but momma is gonna clean her stinky room and let me free roam when she is awake, so den i can nomz eberyfing :3


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 24, 2012)

oh and those things dath go up to the people ears and make noises in their faces the hesdphones are really fun cause you can nom them into a bazillion pieces in no time!!!


----------



## littl3red (Sep 24, 2012)

I like to nom electric cords, it scares mom so bad. The best ones are the most expensive, like her laptop charger and playstation 3 cords (whatever those are.) They're so nommy! But mom hid them all away from me.


----------



## JessicaK (Sep 28, 2012)

Fonebooks!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 28, 2012)

mommy gived us fonebooks when we was littler but she took dem away 'cuz we di'nt kno what they wuz for... but she gived us one yesterday and Nala nommed it and said it was tasty. I dunno, tho, I dun think it looks like food.


----------



## doublebunnylove (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentley here and i lovees to noms on chewy thingys mommy gives me. I love ranburries i think she calls them. I also love any thing with a honey SMELLL NOT TASTE!!! mommy is starting to notice that i love the smell of honey:yahoo:


----------



## Alee C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Honey-when mom is cleaning out the cage with paper towel I always try to rip it out of her hands.

Hunter-I like to eat anything that honey is eating, i'm still kinda shy so i stick really close to her.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 7, 2012)

Zues and I loove to chewy on phonebooks and wicker balls. I like the rag rugs bunnymama puts in our cage. They are cozy too! When bunnymama isn't thinking, she leaves a cord out...and those we like too. Since we moved into our new house, she is more careful. That Scotty guy watches out for us too.

Sincerely, 
Bob and Zeus


----------

